# Pelvic pain - Can somone help me



## JCampbell (Apr 25, 2011)

Can somone help me with a diagnosis code for pelvic paid secondary to fall?

Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 26, 2011)

719.45


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

JCampbell said:


> Can somone help me with a diagnosis code for pelvic paid secondary to fall?
> 
> Thanks!



If it is female it is 625.9.  If male, then 789.09.


----------



## JCampbell (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there any reason to code the fall also?

Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 2, 2011)

You should code the fall also if you have enough information


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 2, 2011)

Hi,
I agree 625.9-Female and 789.09-Male and code fall also...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## ohn0disaster (May 3, 2011)

I'm actually going to go with srinivas and lean towards the 719.45 code for *pain in joint, pelvic region and thigh* due to fall. I feel like 789.09,* abdominal pain, other specified site *, and 625.9, *unspecified symptom associated with female genital organs*, would be better suited for pelvic pain due to an internal cause (like ovarian cyst or abdominal pain of suspected colonic origin, for example) rather than for an external cause like our case here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 3, 2011)

Thank you Vanessa!


----------



## eadun2000 (May 3, 2011)

ohn0disaster said:


> I'm actually going to go with srinivas and lean towards the 719.45 code for *pain in joint, pelvic region and thigh* due to fall. I feel like 789.09,* abdominal pain, other specified site *, and 625.9, *unspecified symptom associated with female genital organs*, would be better suited for pelvic pain due to an internal cause (like ovarian cyst or abdominal pain of suspected colonic origin, for example) rather than for an external cause like our case here.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I respectfully disagree.  You cannot "assume" it is muskuloskeletal just because it states fall.  The diagnosis for pelvic pain in a female is 625.9 and in a male is 789.09.  You cannot assume that the patient just fell or if they fell over something hitting their abdominal area.  With what was just given to us was pelvic pain due to fall.  Nowhere does it state anything that would make you code 719.45... you do not have enough information to make that assumption.


----------



## ohn0disaster (May 3, 2011)

I'm going to stick to my answer and respectfully disagree with you, eadun.

You can say the same thing about you assuming that 625.9 and 789.09 are the correct codes. There is more than one code for pelvic pain, one of them being 719.45. 789.09 is the code for *abdominal pain in the pelvic area*. 625.9 is a code used for pain associated with female *genital organs*. The patient COULD have fell forward onto a chair and hit themselves in the abdomen, making your code assignments correct. However, your logic is no less assumption. In fact, I do not feel that my code selection was based on assumption but, rather, based on deduction.

Basically, the best way to be sure would be to query the physician in this case, which I thought I suggested in my earlier post. It seems that I left that out so, let me say it now. If you are unsure about a DX and you have the opportunity to query the physician, by all means, do so.


----------



## eadun2000 (May 3, 2011)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree.  There are no assumptions on my code.  Pelvic pain is coded to 625.9 for female and 789.09 for male.


----------

